# What is the best brand steroid?



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Im not asking for sources or prices, so i hope i aint breaking any rules here i dont think?, if i am remove the topic. But what is the best brand/make steroid there is? Like which company makes the best?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bayer schering for test, norma hella for deca, british dispensary for dbol or anadrol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and of course FREE


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

If you can get genuine pharma grade then that is widely regarded as the best.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy ****, three replies and not one mention of prochem or rohm, am i on the right board??? ;-)


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Anything pharma and legit.

As mentioned, but also Unigen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No one can answer this question really because no one has used them all, obvouisly genuine pharma is the best you can get but pharma is the most highly faked type of steroid and the most costly.........


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

best test imo so far is testoviron, nice smooth injection and leaves no lump like my cidotest injections did till the oil dispersed, but imo ther is no diffrence other than that realy, there is just something about testoviron i like lol, or maybe its just the brown vials with white writing :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stone14 said:


> best test imo so far is testoviron, nice smooth injection and leaves no lump like my cidotest injections did till the oil dispersed, but imo ther is no diffrence other than that realy, there is just something about testoviron i like lol, or maybe its just the brown vials with white writing :lol:


New schering testoviron are clear with white label on


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Bayer schering for test, norma hella for deca, british dispensary for dbol or anadrol


Schering Test is the best Test i've ever used.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> New schering testoviron are clear with white label on


mines not new batch but defo the real deal, im not sure if the expire is 2012 or 2013.....


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

aburihan test e... heaven


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

mr dumbell said:


> aburihan test e... heaven


 its also highly counterfeited


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

shotgun said:


> its also highly counterfeited


Get a good source and you won't have any problems


----------



## andy16v (Aug 29, 2011)

norma test e.....silky smooooth


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pro chem and rohm:whistling:


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Geofman and zafa best ive used.

JBL im using for the first time, and it seems to be very potent stuff, 10 days in on there blend of test amd tren e and the night sweats are getting ridicules.

Ive used PC tren A and tren e and never experienced the sides im getting off the JBL stuff


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

homebrew=awesome


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Stmg great stuff lol


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

the Testoviron i bought off the pharmacy in the corner and the Norma Deca ill get in my next cycle from the same place.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

I have some Aburaihan Test E, and Test prop from Unigen, both are completely painless i love it!


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

unigen

Schering

Organon

Aburihan

Alpha pharma

Pro chem

ROHM


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

Vishnu Pharma :? :blush:


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Testoviron for test(like Stathis directly from the drugstore),desma for winstrol(although you have to be carefull since lot of fakes are floating around)for tren/bold/masteron Alpha-pharma,for orals i like british disperansy


----------

